# How do I calculate TDP?



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

I would like to calculate the TDP of my processor. It's 65w at 2.8GHz 1.425v, but I want to see what it is at 3.5GHz 1.40v.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2010)

You could always use this: http://www.extreme.outervision.com/tools.jsp#cpuoc


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

You could find out the heat dissipation properties of the heat-sink your using and then work out how much extra heat the processor is putting out using mathematical reverse engineering?

There's probably an easier way but that's just first thing off the top of my head !



*edit* for example the link posted above is a much more efficient method! ha ha


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

hmm, 78w


----------



## Kursah (Mar 13, 2010)

It says 186 for my OC'd Q6600! Yikes! I dunno how accurate that site is, but it's the easiest way to find it I could google up! 

At least in my application I would assume that's way higher than I ever load my CPU, but my Xiggy + Scythe Kaze keep the temps in check.


----------



## sweeper (Mar 13, 2010)

119w ... not bad. Less than my brothers Phenom @ his stock speed.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 13, 2010)

CPUCalc 1.9.6


----------



## hat (Mar 13, 2010)

Neat program, lots of potential, but needs lots of work. Doesn't even support PII or i7 yet.


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 13, 2010)

134w for my current setup

Calculated the wattage of my old Phenom x4 905e @3ghz and got 68w!

Shit damn 

( 1.1 volts for 3ghz vs 1.2 stock)


----------

